# How many days after being born can Platys go into the main tank?



## Clarky35gal (Dec 27, 2012)

How many days after being born can Platys go into the main tank with Platies and Guppies without getting eaten?


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

Not to be a smart aleck but when they are larger than the other fishes mouths. I just lost a red wag platy that i thought was plenty big enough for the main tank and he didn't last a day.


----------

